# My HO slot car



## Barracuda68 (Dec 21, 2012)

I thought I'd post this so all the slot car guys I talk to in chat can see the one I have, I don't know anything about it maybe you guys can tell me about it. I got this one from Harold sage recently, not my pic but its the same car looks just like it


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

That is an Auto World X-Traction 'Cuda. Kool kar!

The body is an AW design. The chassis is a reproduction of the Aurora Magna-Traction. There are subtle differences, like wheelbase.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Barracuda68 (Dec 21, 2012)

Is auto world owned by playing mantis, says playing mantis on the chassis


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Playing Mantis is a Toy Company that once owned Johnny Lightning for awhile. it is a long, convoluted story, but the Playing Mantis/Johnny Lightning slot cars were a precursor for the current Auto World slot cars.
therefore, the chassis are nearly identical and the bodies are practically the same.


----------



## Barracuda68 (Dec 21, 2012)

ah ok Thanks


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

That is one of my favorites too. I have the purple metallic one with the Hemi graphics on the side. I fell for the grill details and the overall look of the car. I put mine on a G+ chassis with old AFX rims. 

Old Blue


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

That's a good photo of the Cuda. If Lucky Bob put photos like that on his site, he'd probably have even more sales. I know I now want a Cuda for my collection. 

You gotta love the deep, glossy finish on some of the AW cars. Looks like you could dive right into that black paint. 

What wheel and rim combo do you guys recommend to rid the car of the slightly "outsize" stance?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Just MHO,

There will also be some axle changes required. 

The Vincent Stahl (AKA "steel wheel") is very similar to the stock wheel offering of the 1:1 originals.

http://www.hoslotworld.com/content/vincent-wheels-germany-part1 

Vincent offers four widths for most of their wheels. As a starting point, I'm thinking probably a "C" width rim with Heister's Tuff Ones tire to accommodate the puffier fenders of that particular model. Consider the "B" width (narrower) as well. You'll have to check Vincents chart and measure the available space on the model with the stock wheels removed. I cant recommend Vincents tires. They are to be avoided 

It should be noted that the AW Xtraction front axle would require replacing and the front chassis bores would need to be over sized. In the end, one would lose the independent front axle. It may also require some rear axle trimming to completely eliminate the dork factor. Make sure to bevel the end of the axle after cutting; so's not to gaul the wheel's center bore. While beautiful, Vincents use a softer material and dont take kindly to ham handed installing.

Harder to write than do. All very straight forward stuff if you have a moto-tool and a pinvise. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Bill, why would AW X-Traction front axle holes need to be re-bored larger ? All mine are the same diameter as the rear axles. You must be thinking of the 4 gear front axles ?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Oh yes my bad. While all of yours, and current AW models use the mondo holes, not ALL AW examples do. To be honest, I no longer keep up on AW's list of retrofits and re-thinks. 

So based on the modifications I've done in the past; I cited the front over-sizing only as a natural matter of course when one is switching axles and wheels around. Some folks like to sift my stuff with a proctoscope for incongruities, rather than accepting that the origins of my intents are legitimately based on actual experience. 

Other than nitpicking the minutia, how was my punctuation and grammer?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I sort of agree with Bill, but there's a few mods I would consider. I would replace the axles with stock Aurora T Jet axles, or very shortened Magnatraction axles, with the shortening and beveling. It being an Xtraction, I would go with the biggest E width. I would lose the traction magnet, and remove the cup it sits in. This will allow the wheels to sit like a stock magnatraction. The tires can be any silicone that fits a stock AFX/Magna chassis, and you can experiment with different tire diameters to get the level of stickiness you want. I would also suggest using the B or C width for the front. You will want the ones with the shoulder on the inside for added shoe clearance. Vincent tires suck in the traction department, but they're great for front tires. As for the front axle holes, it depends on the chassis. I think the earlier releases may have had the thinner axles, but can't be certain as It's been a while since I had one around.

Wheel choices are up to you. Vincent has many decent designs, my favorite being the Fuchs, which to some (like me) remind me of a Cragar type wheel. Others don't see it that way. :lol: The chrome ATS are sharp too!!

Also consider the new AFX sized wheels from RRR. I've heard they are bit better in the QC Dept. than the T Jet version which are still hit and miss wobbly.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Yikes !*

Sorry Bill, I didn't know the older XT's had smaller bores... MY BAD !



Bill Hall said:


> Oh yes my bad. While all of yours, and current AW models use the mondo holes, not ALL AW examples do. To be honest, I no longer keep up on AW's list of retrofits and re-thinks.
> 
> So based on the modifications I've done in the past; I cited the front over-sizing only as a natural matter of course when one is switching axles and wheels around. Some folks like to sift my stuff with a proctoscope for incongruities, rather than accepting that the origins of my intents are legitimately based on actual experience.
> 
> Other than nitpicking the minutia, how was my punctuation and grammer?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Sorry Bill, I didn't know the older XT's had smaller bores... MY BAD !


No worries Ralph!

Who the heck can keep up with all their little changes and correction attempts. I just wing it most of the time. :thumbsup:


----------

